# KBC Never Implemented My Tracker



## DeCouncillor (8 Aug 2012)

In 2007 I had discussions with KBC about switching my SVR mortgage over to a tracker. I had a verbal agreement with KBC that I would be put on a tracker.

I had threatened to move to AIB, where I had been quoted a great tracker deal and was fully committed to moving my mortgage to them. KBC came back with a slighlty better deal.

So when KBC agreed to my tracker I was delighted, it would save me having to get all my paperwork in order for AIB. I have had mortgages with KBC for over fifteen years.

And then I became ill for quite a while, (three operations and four stays in hospital), and when I was a bit better again I realised that I was still on a variable rate mortgage, the tracker was never implemented, only now the recession had hit. I rang them to complain, maybe two years ago, and after a lot of conversations and discussions they finally agreed to a 0.2% reduction in my repayments, which has been applied. Now that I am almost fully back on my feet I am going through all my outgoings and this is the one that annoys me the most.

Did I do things correctly? IS there more I could have done? I don't have any written proof of the verbal agreement regarding the tracker, but i know that they have the conversations recorded and this is why they agreed to the 0.2% discount.

So please, any suggestions anybody? Things are tight and I need to cut my outgoings. Any suggestions or information is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Aug 2012)

You can ask KBC for a copy of your file under the Data Protection Act. You can also ask for a copy of any phone conversations. Not sure if they would still have them.  

You have 6 years to complain to the Ombudsman. So you need to get this underway immediately. 

Brendan


----------



## AshleyAlice (9 Aug 2012)

You are absolutely right.We just ask a copy for them so we can determine exact mortgage.


----------

